# Shot the Broad Heads Tonight



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

After spine tuning the arrows and tuning the bow, I installed the broad heads and shot them from 20 yards to see how they matched up with the field tips. Looks to be very close. The top 3 arrows are the field tipped arrows, the bottom 3 are the broad head tipped arrows. All were shot at 20 yards. Arrows are weighing in at 368 grains, arrow speed is 308 at 65 lbs and 30 inch draw. Bow is 2015 Elite Synergy, arrows are 300 spine Gold Tips, broad heads are 100 grain Magnus Buzz Cutt fixed blade. Ready to go.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd say your ready to go. Just don't be second guessing yourself and start to fiddle with the set up.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

All that's left to do is shoot at hunting altitude and make final adjustment to sight elevation. 
I may make a trip up on the mountain this weekend or do it at loper camp. Seems like loper camp is at or about 9000 feet so an adjustment will be necessary.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Is 20 yards the distance that you expect to be shooting lopes at? I'd be surprised if you needed to make any altitude adjustment considering that range and arrow speed.

I'd like to know what you find, if you don't mind sharing those results.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Just started shooting my pre-seasons this week, and mine im not hitting even that close, might have to consider a broadhead change


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks good to me!

I tried out my broadheads (G5 Montec) last night as well. Shot a field tip (FT), then broadhead (BH), and closed the group with a G5 practice head (PH). I'm pleased with the results at 30 yards and need to confirm further out. September can't come soon enough!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve... If I sit at a water hole in a blind, I will likely end up around 35-40 yards. If I do the spot and stalk using a decoy it will be much longer. Loper hunting is long range shooting with a bow. I limit my max to 60, maybe 70 yards on a loper, 50 on a deer and elk. I have a new strategy I want to try this year using a silhouette. 

The faster and lighter the arrow, the more sensitive it is to altitude. When I first started testing it, there was a group of 5 of us at camp just under 10,000 ft elevation. At 20 yards, we all were 1.5 to 2 inches higher. If I have the room, I may take my Chronograph and do some testing at camp to see if the higher altitude adds a speed increase as well. Could be an interesting test. 

Jason... If you are careful, you should be able to make any combination work. Try group shooting and see if your arrows are scattered everywhere or if they group. If they group, mess with your tiller and see if the group tightens up. Once you get the best group, forget about making the broadhead and field tip hit together, just adjust your sight and go hunting. You can pull the two closer together by making fine adjustments with your arrow rest. I had to go to 4 inch vanes with one Broadhead I was shooting one year. They were tough to get to fly well. You might try 4 fletch as well. Blazer vanes normally work very well. I switched to 2 inch shield cut Razor feathers several years ago and have had really good luck with them. But, I am also very anal about my bow tune and arrow tune. Another thought, if you are border line spine or even under spine, you will never get them to group well. Broadheads bring out the imperfections in your hunting setup.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

bow dude.

First, thanks for sharing that. It is interesting. Can you tell me what elevation you have initially sighted in at?

It looks like SLC is roughly 4,500', so shooting at 9000' would give you a 4,500' increase in elevation.

I am sighted in at 160' feet and will be hunting antelope at 5,400' for a 5,240' increase. I suspect that a 1,000' change from sea level probably has a different impact than a 1000' change from 4500', but there is still likely something i can learn from your experience.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve, I live in Salt Lake City with an elevation of about 4,400 ft. I know that at sea level, the air is much thicker than here at home so I would think there would be a profound effect on the arrow flight. I first learned about altitude affects when hunting with a group of 4 other friends several years ago. One of the guys mentioned it, so since we were at camp and had a little time on our hands between going out, we decided to give it a try at 20 yards. All of us were shooting high. My setup was 2 inches higher than normal. It varied with each of us depending on the arrow weight and speed. I have since read articles about it by various writers. Randy Ulmer put out an article in Bowhunter Magazine several years ago about the phenomenon. He said he turns down the poundage slightly at camp to adjust for the difference. I always go up to the mountains above town and re-sight in. There are many who scoff at the idea, but the fact remains there is something to it. More home runs are hit at Mile High stadium in Denver and any other ball park. 2 inches is not much of a change, and I don't know how much difference it makes at 30 or 40 yards, perhaps none once you get the initial adjustment made, I have not tested it, I just know that I make the adjustment at 20 yards and expect that moving the sight bar compensates for all yardages. I do test the farther distances and find them to be good once the initial adjustment has been made. If you are coming from sea level, I would definitely bring a target and when I got to camp, I would check if things are different, especially if you are using a lighter arrow setup.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks bow dude.


I definitely believe that there is an effect. I just didn't think it would be that great at 20 yards. Since I'll be doing spot and stalk on antelope I'm expecting 50 to 70 yd shots. I will test at camp. Thanks.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Where and when are you loper hunting? I will be heading out after them about Wednesday, Aug 21st, and hunt thru the end of the week. I don't expect to see too much in the Parkers, where we are going. That area has really gone South the past few years, but I expect to have a good time camping.


----------

